
WWDC Together – watch and discuss WWDC together - onmyway133
https://wwdctogether.com/
======
onmyway133
I'm excited to launch twitter.com/wwdctogether as a free place to watch and
hangout during WWDC. We can now view upcoming and previous sessions via modern
playback, with a chatroom for each session. Hope this provides a similar WWDC
vibe during this hard time ️

There is also a convenient clock timezones and WWDC 2020 countdown

